# Wolfs again....



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

For anyone interested.


> Take Action Today
> Folks,
> Big Action Alert today. We need your help to return wolves to state management in yet another state. Here is what is happening. US Fish and Wildlife Service's public comment period for Wyoming's wolf-delisting closes in two days, January 13, 2012.
> Anti-sportsmen from all over America have been working hard to post comments in an attempt to derail the return of wolves to state management. They are working hard to outnumber comments from the good people of Wyoming.
> ...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Who is this from?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I received it in an email just as it is from a good hunting buddy that sends me pictures and emails from Washington, Idaho and Wyoming. He has went to the site and filled out his views. I haven't had time to look into it yet. I may have posted prematurely, but I trust my buddy so I thought I would post it up for anyone interested.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like it came from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.



> Public Comments Processing
> 
> Attn: FWS-R6-ES-2011-0039
> 
> ...


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

This is from Big Game Forever. I received the same email.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't see the link that says "submit a comment". Mine says "open docket folder". Did I miss something?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think you can submit on-line. YOu have to mail a letter.


----------

